

Julian Assange has been detained for 6 months - tomp
http://thenextweb.com/shareables/2011/06/17/julian-assange-video-diary/

======
spitfire
Can't he sue the government for this somehow? Presumably they have laws for
false imprisonment/arrest in england.

and if they have that recourse why aren't they taking it? (I'd guess they want
the attention.)

~~~
homunculus
It seems, post 9/11, 'democratic' governments around the world have been
appropriating the 'right' to hold individuals without charge indefinitely.
Guantanamo?

